# Fernseher, Wonhzimmerpc und 3D



## littledevil85ds (10. Oktober 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mir gestern einen neuen TV gekauft.
Ein Samsung UE 46 C7700 3D LED TV.
Ich habe eine Frage zur 3D Funktion. Bei Media Markt konnte mir der Herr leider nicht weiterhelfen.

Der TV hat einen USB Anschluss an dem ich einen USB Stick einstecken kann und davon Filme abspielen kann. 
Funktioniert das auch mit 3D Filmen ?
Kann ich also einen 3D Film auf meinen USB Stick (USB Festplatte) packen
und dann 3D gucken ? Natürliche mit Brille 

2.Frage kann ich dazu auch meinen Wohnzimmer PC nutzen ?
In meinem Wohnzimmer PC arbeitet ein Q6600 mit einer 9800GT von Sparkle im Low Profile Format. Als Laufkwerk verwende ich ein Samsung SH-B123L
BluRay Combolaufwerk. Als HDMI Kabel habe ich mir eins mit 14 mm durchmesser bei Amazon gekauft.

Kann ich über den Wohnzimmer PC auch 3D schauen ?
Oder muss dafür was gegeben sein ?
Die Grafikkarte hat einen HDMI Ausgang.
Newegg.com - SPARKLE SX98GT512D3L-NM GeForce 9800 GT 512MB 256-bit GDDR3 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready Low Profile Ready Video Card


----------



## FatBoo (10. Oktober 2010)

littledevil85ds schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich habe mir gestern einen neuen TV gekauft.
> Ein Samsung UE 46 C7700 3D LED TV.
> ...





Mal im Ernst:
Um 3D in 1080p ansehen zu können müssen ALLE Komponenten HDMI 1.4 fähig sein.
Falls das nicht der Fall ist, dann ist 3D nur in 1080i möglich, sprich der Deinterlacer vom TV rechnet die Halbbilder in Vollbilder um. Je nach Qualität des Deinterlacers hat man dann mehr oder weniger Kantenflimmern.

Vom USB-Stick 3D-Filme abspielen zu können klappt natürlich nicht. Die gerippten 3D-Blu-Rays kommen als 2 .mkv Dateien, die irgendwie in den Stereoscopic Player reingepfuscht werden müssen.
Neben der fehlenden Software, wird wahrsch auch die Übertragungsrate vom USB-Stick bei zwei parallel laufenden .mkv-Dateien an ihre Grenze stoßen.

Entweder original 3D-Blu-Ray oder man lässts bleiben.


----------



## Superwip (12. Oktober 2010)

> Vom USB-Stick 3D-Filme abspielen zu können klappt natürlich nicht. Die gerippten 3D-Blu-Rays kommen als 2 .mkv Dateien, die irgendwie in den Stereoscopic Player reingepfuscht werden müssen.
> Neben der fehlenden Software, wird wahrsch auch die Übertragungsrate vom USB-Stick bei zwei parallel laufenden .mkv-Dateien an ihre Grenze stoßen.


 
Da wäre ich mir nicht so sicher; deine Begründung kann man jedenfalls dadurch entkräften, dass 3D BRs nicht die einzigen 3D Videoquellen sind und es natürlich auch weit weniger aufwendige Auflösungen als 1980p sowie auch andere Formate gibt; am besten einfach ausprobieren oder in den technischen Daten nachlesen, wenn dort nichts zu finden ist eventuell den Hersteller fragen



> Kann ich über den Wohnzimmer PC auch 3D schauen ?


 
Du benötigst dafür eine neuere nVidia Grafikkarte, zu 3D Blu-Ray Kompatibel sind offiziell folgende:

GeForce GTX 480
GeForce GTX 470
GeForce GTX 465
GeForce GTX 460
GeForce GTS 450
GeForce GT 430
GeForce GT 340
GeForce GT 330
GeForce GT 320
GeForce GTX 295
GeForce GTX 285
GeForce GTX 280
GeForce GTX 275
GeForce GTX 260
GeForce GT 240

Aktuell benötigst du dann noch das 3D Vision Kit und kannst nicht die normale 3D Brille verwenden, die deinem TV beiliegt; das sollte sich aber bald ändern:
3DTV Play

Angeblich werden in naher Zukunft auch 3D Treiber für Radeon Karten erscheinen, die diese 3D tauglich machen, welche Modelle dann aber 3D Blu-Ray fähig sein werden und ob die aktuelle HD 5000er Serie überhaupt unterstützt wird, oder eben nur die in den nächsten Wochen erscheinende HD 6000er Serie ist soweit ich weiß aber unbekannt; ich würde _jetzt_ jedenfalls noch keine neue Karte kaufen, damit du in ein paar Wochen vielleicht 3D Blu-Rays schauen kannst; wenn du für 3D auf eine Radeon setzen willst auf jeden Fall vor dem Kauf die Verfügbarkeit abwarten!

Wenns wahr ist sollten die Radeon Karten von Anfang an mit den normalen 3D Brillen, die dem TV schon beiliegen über HDMI 1.4 ansteuern können und dafür keinen kostenpflichtigen Zusatztreiber wie die nVidia Karten benötigen


----------



## littledevil85ds (12. Oktober 2010)

Danke Dir 
Genau so einen Beitrag habe ich gesucht 
Besten Dank


----------



## FatBoo (13. Oktober 2010)

Superwip schrieb:


> Da wäre ich mir nicht so sicher; deine Begründung kann man jedenfalls dadurch entkräften, dass 3D BRs nicht die einzigen 3D Videoquellen sind und es natürlich auch weit weniger aufwendige Auflösungen als 1980p sowie auch andere Formate gibt; am besten einfach ausprobieren oder in den technischen Daten nachlesen, wenn dort nichts zu finden ist eventuell den Hersteller fragen



Wenn jemand fragt, ob 3D von USB-Quellen möglich ist, gehe ich nun mal davon aus, dass das Quellmaterial illegal aus dem Netz gezogen wurde.

Dort sind nun mal die 3D-Blu-Rays das was man am ehesten bekommt.


----------

